# Which kind of overhang is preferable: Heel or toe?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Neither... Make sure your baseplate is turned like the pic below, instead of 90 degrees from that position. I'd be changing setups if I couldn't have my bindings/boots centred on the board, that's probably one of the most critical adjustments!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Neither... Make sure your baseplate is turned like the pic below, instead of 90 degrees from that position. I'd be changing setups if I couldn't have my bindings/boots centred on the board, that's probably one of the most critical adjustments!


That's of course how I have the baseplate turned . I think you have to do it that way with the reflexes. Problem is: middle hole = too much heel overhang, lower hole = toe overhang. May be that the asym sidecut of the board has something to do with it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Basti said:


> That's of course how I have the baseplate turned . I think you have to do it that way with the reflexes. Problem is: middle hole = too much heel overhang, lower hole = toe overhang. May be that the asym sidecut of the board has something to do with it.


WTF it don't make sense to me! :dunno: Are the inserts not centered in the board?

Just looked at a pic and it looks like the inserts might be marginally closer to the heel edge, but I'd think that installing the bindings with the centre holes would be what you're meant to do. Is the board not wide enough for your boots?


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> WTF it don't make sense to me! :dunno: Are the inserts not centered in the board?
> 
> Just looked at a pic and it looks like the inserts might be marginally closer to the heel edge, but I'd think that installing the bindings with the centre holes would be what you're meant to do. Is the board not wide enough for your boots?


Yeah, the inserts are closer to the heel edge because of the stronger heel sidecut. Also, the board is definitely a bit on the narrower side for my boots.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

maybe if your boots have an upturned toe then that would be the side to go with?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I think he means the hole pattern is not fine enough to allow him to get it right in the middle. If your board is asym sidecut then why worry? It's going to handle differently heel to toe which is the idea behind asym sidecuts, anyway: heel sidecut is deeper to compensate for the fact humans can naturally balance better on their toes than on their heels.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I think he means the hole pattern is not fine enough to allow him to get it right in the middle.


That's exactly what I mean! I know it handles differently on the edges, I'm just not sure which overhang option to use. In theory, it seems to make more sense to have more on the toe side.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Basti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> On my current setup (Yes GBoH with Burton Malavitas) there is just no way to center my bindings properly. I either have 2 cm more overhang on the toe side or heel side, depending on which holes I use to mount the reflex baseplate. So I have to deal with uneven overhang. My question: Which kind of overhang would you rather deal with? More on the toe side or more on the heel side? And why?
> 
> Thanks!


As poutanen said, ideally is to have neither... but even with size 8 feet I've ended up with toe/heel drag due to the fact that I can angle my board up past 60 degree wrt slope. I'd personally rather deal with heel drag as I end up sitting on my butt ... if you get toe drag you end up face planting in the snow. Also, it is generally harder to get such a deep, tipped over carve on the heelside edge (which is partially why asymmetrical board have deeper sidecuts on the heelside) so you are lesss likely to tip the board over enough to get heeldrag.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Basti said:


> That's exactly what I mean! I know it handles differently on the edges, I'm just not sure which overhang option to use. In theory, it seems to make more sense to have more on the toe side.


Shoulda bought a Burton EST/ICS system!!! :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4: lol

I'd be tempted to install it in the middle position. I'm thinking they put the inserts there for a reason (maybe intended to have more heel overhang with the deeper sidecut?).

There's only one way to find out for sure though...


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Shoulda bought a Burton EST/ICS system!!! :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4: lol


Haha, yeah . In fact, I'm a big fan of the channel system. I just don't like Burton boards, so I'm probably going to stick with my overhang .


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Basti said:


> Haha, yeah . In fact, I'm a big fan of the channel system. I just don't like Burton boards, so I'm probably going to stick with my overhang .


I like my board but it was damaged when I moved out west. I wanted to buy a Kessler to really tear it up, but my C60 ESTs would have been worthless. So now I'm riding a board with a solid crack in the topsheet. On the plus side I've been riding it for 27 hard days already this year and it doesn't seem to be getting any worse. The burton topsheets seem to be very fragile, but otherwise the board seems to be pretty solid. It was actually run over by a truck in the Lake Louise parking lot about 10 days into the season and all it well! lol

It would be nice if the industry stuck with one standard. I know they do except for the big B, but still.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Heel is better to me. I mean how often do you really get that low on your heel edge. But I almost always get real low and give a good toeside slash on a run.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I would go heel too although I'm pretty sure those holes are only half a centimeter apart so you should be able to get it pretty close to centered.

I really don't like riding uncentered, throws everything off.
I have big feet (11) and use large bindings on a 252 waist and if I mount the bindings in the middle I am way over the heel so I shift one notch forward and it pretty much hits the spot:thumbsup:.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess I'm the odd man out here - my heel carve is as strong as my toe-side. (That's one of the reasons I don't want a pickle tech board - I don't need a different sidecut on each side)

I hate to slide out on my heels and sit on my butt, there's almost nothing you can do once this starts. If I slide on my toes on steeps I can just extend a hand to help stabilize - this hand move is much harder on one's heel side. So if I had to choose, I'd get some more toe overhang, as I can recover easier.

Having said this, I generally manage to get the boot (not necessarily the binding) centered


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've managed to center my boot with every binding/board combo except this one. Raiden blackhawk on an arbor coda (the k2 uprise was fine on the coda).

The blackhawks, and assuming the rest of the raiden's as well,don't have adjustments on the mounting disc. They do have a heelcup adjustment, however it's very tiny. I've pushed the heelcup as far forward as possible, but I still have a slight bias to the heel.

I'm not worried about drag, I'm worried about balance and leverage. It's very slight, 1/4-1/2 an inch of center max. I think I'll be fine, but good thing I bought the bindings at Dogfunk.


----------



## Snowbeard (Mar 6, 2012)

Because everyone has different styles and preferences, I would set it up one way and take it for four or five runs, making sure to ride everything you normally would. Switch the binding setting and then ride it as well. Then at least you know what works better for you.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

How are you checking overhang? Are you measuring how far past the edge the boot is, or doing it the right way and seeing how far on an angle you can put the board on before the boot hits the ground? With most boots the toes can hang off a bit more than the heels and still be able to angle the board the same amount heel and toeside.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lernr said:


> I guess I'm the odd man out here - my heel carve is as strong as my toe-side. (That's one of the reasons I don't want a pickle tech board - I don't need a different sidecut on each side)


Naw I don't think you're the odd man out. I don't have a stronger side either. Hence the wanting my overhangs to be exactly identical.

Sounds like the OPs got it figured out though. The initial comment of being 2 cm one way or another had me stumped, but 1/4 - 1/2" off isn't bad. 2 cm is almost a full inch! That's way off!!!


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

right on, honeycomb - depending on the toe and heel rocker of the boot, the tilt angles may be very different but you still want to be as centered as possible right 

Basti - can't you just file the offending edges around the holes in the disc (seems disc shape is proprietary, so you cannot just change it ) - make it so that you can slide around the bolts as you like. Just use some white teflon / plumber's tape to prevent loosening and tighten bolts up real well, you should be ok


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers! I'm gonna do a half day each on both settings and see which one works better.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

Couldn't you just grind little bit of mounting plate so you can center your binding?


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

srdeo said:


> Couldn't you just grind little bit of mounting plate so you can center your binding?


That's what I was saying earlier - just the separators between the holes is all that's needed


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lernr said:


> That's what I was saying earlier - just the separators between the holes is all that's needed


Yeah, you should be able to do that with a countersink bit and a drill press. You could use a dremel or the countersink bit on a cordless, but a cheap ass drill press will do it that much nicer.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been pulling my bindings closer to the heelside on purpose for a couple years now. More overhang on the heelside means the ball of your foot closer to the boards middle...which is more like the surfboard/skateboard feel and control (I realize a snowboard isn't a surfboard, but my method feels more natural to me than a perfectly centered binding). Actually, I was worried the reflex disk wouldn't let me pull back enough (holes are tighter together than my old targa disks), but it's working out...could be better, but they work.


----------

